# Da Bully Brooke



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG. I think you just reminded me why I'm not in a rush to bring a puppy home (we are doing it either next year or the next). Whether it's a lab or a golden... uhm. er. even my current golden was like that with our other golden and the collie when he was a puppy. And he's a sweetheart pup. 

People thinking about bringing golden puppies home should definitely watch this.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great video! Wish I had another to play with Gunner. They all look like they are having a ball....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!! Brooke is one tough girl!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, so cute! I love watching them play. Lucy hops around and butt blocks just like Ike does. I think Brooke will be ruling the roost in no time.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Totally awesome! My bet is on Brooke! She rocks, little silly girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for making me smile. I could watch that all day.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute video. Brooke the little pest did look tired at the end.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to see that Brooke is not working out. I better come and get her.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah - This looks so very familiar!! Sawyer is giving Sophie the business here too!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oriana and Lucy are saints!!! What a little....No, I think they will be a great team together, but boy, what a girl...!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey and I are just happy to see Oriana getting hers!! It's about time!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww this is soo cutee!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonder how long that puppy license will last?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Sorry to see that Brooke is not working out. I better come and get her.


^^^LOL! Good try!

Loved watching Brooke at the 3:48 mark - she was fearless. Your girls are beautiful and have fantastic tail feathers.


----------

